# O/T Welcome to Brasil.



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've gone to see the folks, my wife's folks, in Brasil. It's winter here right now, but I'm on a quest, to find the best slot car racing in town. I went to the mall today, but didn't have my camera. I saw a 24th scale track in the mall! The hobby shop in the mall had some ninco digital tracks. The 'Masters' track is the biggest they carry. It's comes with two cars and what looks like about 70' of track. It's yours for R$ 2239.00! I did manage to get some pics of the first day on the road....






















Sao Paulo, Brasil.















Most of the trucks here have an onboard tire pressure management system.








The BowTie is back.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's just hard to capture the feeling on film of sitting in bumper to bumper traffic, and a motorcycle passing in between you and the next car at 30-35mph. It's legal here, and makes people a bit more leary of jumping from lane to lane. Everyone really pays attention to their driving and those around them. It's illegal to talk on a cell phone while driving. Amazingly, for all the countless acrobatic driving, I've seen very little body damage on very few cars.






















If you've ever wondered why Brazilian drivers are so respected around the world, let's just say they start at a very early age.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The arcitecture is different and amazing.










A typical street sign.









They leave the arms on the handicap people here.










A rare sports car.









This looks like a Dash VW project waiting to happen.









If you need me, you can call me on the 'cone of silence'.


Tchau,

Rich


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What no pictures of women in Brazil? :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Man, you need to go to the beaches. Then again, it is the end of winter down that way isn't it?  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If I'm not mistaken....*

There must at least be some indoor pools or *SOMETHING* with Brazillian women no?.... We're vicariously living out our dreams here Rich... Can ya throw us a bone please??? nd


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Women , WOMEN, we want Women !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Sorry guys.*

Sorry guys, I´m down here with my wife and HER family, which means I brought my sunshades _and_ my horse-blinders. This is the best I could do riding down the street.








We´ve been married over two years now, and I´m finding out that I married an *Italian*, that just _happens_ to live in Brasil. She´s super great, love´s my slot car hobby and long walks on the beach after a day of horse back riding and dinner and a movie. OH, and she loves to laugh. The only thing is she has this Italian killer instinct when it comes to approaching females. I did manage to sneak this one by her in the mall though.








We´re going to the beach tomorrow, so I hope I don´t get _whacked_

Rich :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya done good Rich....*

No worries... We're just funnin ya. Great lady ya got there. Thanks for sharing, but watch yer back...I married a nice italian girl too...lol  nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> and a motorcycle passing in between you and the next car at 30-35mph. It's legal here,[/QUOTE]
> 
> legal in cali to , I dont know how many times one zipped next to me when on vacation there, Im suprised more didnt end up as speed bumps


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If we don't see you posting anymore, we'll assume you're sleeping with the fishes.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
I´m back. It took me three days to organize all the pics I took over the weekend. I watched the posts while I was doin it. I haven´t raced at a single slot car place down here and I´m going nuts!!!!!!!! We´ve been gone out of town on the weekends, and that´s when everyone races. The hobby stores and toy stores have Carrera and SCX tracks, but they´re outrageous! At least 300$ for a small starter track. SO..... I broke down and bought an RC car to keep me company.















It´s fun, but I really miss my track, AND MY SHOP!!!! You guys are throwing out all these *great* builds, and I can´t do _nothing_ but sit here and watch!!!!!!! So I´ll just keep watching, have another grilled steak and greens, some coconut, and Brazil´s version of a margarita.

Rich :wave:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> So I´ll just keep watching, have another grilled steak and greens, some coconut, and Brazil´s version of a margarita.
> Rich :wave:


Yeah, sounds pretty rough


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Auto Show*

We did go to the beach, but it was too cold to swim, which means, no significant pics. Sorry guys. I will say, the scenery here is fantastic, mountains and hills everywhere, it really is beautiful here, eventhough it´s winter. (winter means lows in the upper forties.) So, with no beach pics, I brought the next best thing, a Brazilian car show, held every Tuesday night where they celebrate Carnival(marti gras) every year. 








In the following pics, I tried to bring you stuff you may not see in the good ole USA.








An 'MP' not an MG.
















































I got a ton more I´ll post after dinner.
Tchau,
Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Odd FORDs*

Here´s some Ford stuff for the blue oval fans....








A high performance Maverick. This was a popular muscle car back in the day, if you could afford it.
































A Ford full sizetruck from the 80s, I think. I´m still trying to firgure out if Ford just switched the headlights for square ones and kept making the same body throughout the eighties. I haven´t seen one of the next generation, but a bunch of the ugly ones around 1990.
























Fords are everywhere.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Odd Chevys*

I want one of these. It´s the mighty 'Opala'! It´s a little bit smaller than a Dodge Dart(sorry for the comparison), and just as cool.
































































BowTie


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Odd Chevy Trucks*

I´ll bet you haven´t seen any of these around!!!
























This ones even got an antique motorcycle in the back!
































This is the 'coupe'.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The VWs*

Of course, there´s a hug VW following here. The bug, or 'Fusca' had two production runs over about forty years. Discontinued in the late 80s, the next president liked the car so much he talked VW into another run in the early 90s that lasted about 3 or 4 years. By then, most of the buying public had moved on to more modern cars.
































































Beep Beep


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The VW Van*

A.K.A. the 'Combio', was actually in prodution until '98. It´s as common a work van here as the Ford E series in the USA. You might stop at a light and have five or six of them around you. The new work vans are a small truck with a box built on the back, but since the fifties, the VW Combio carried the work force in Brasil. Oh, they also were offered as passenger vans.
































Combio trucks...
















This is the deisel version with the radiator on the front.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Hey BILL!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bill,
You make great extended chassis! Have you ever tried chopping one? I mean, can you make one of these?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Jeeps*

Here´s one for BOB! US Military Jeeps-------- 
Here´s your sand buggy!
































I never realized how many different grills were on these.

































Nothing else is a Jeep.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Exotics*

Here´s some stuff I didn´t know what to call.








































The car above, and off road looking thing below are from a Brazilian auto manufacturer called 'Gurgel'. They sold a bunch in the 80s, then went out of business. As you can imagine, parts are now extremely hard to come by. You still see some driving on the roads today.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Familiar Muscle*

Some sweet rides that made it down here with some big money.
































A Willy´s!!!!!!!









:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*The Dodges*

Well, I tried to save the best for last, but the fact is, Dodge just doesn´t have a big showing here in Brasil. The new cars are super expensive, the PT Cruiser, the 300, and the Dakota. This Dart looking thing was badged the Charger R/T. The problem was the American Charger was already so famous this one never caught on, OH, and it was expensive. But, in classic Dodge fashion, bad sales = a rare muscle car. This one, ugly, with a rusted out body was asking R$ 65,000!!!

























Other than that, this is as close to a production car as Dodge got.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Pics !!*

Looks like a really interesting trip Rich!!!.... Thanks for sharing these with us. nd


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pics , they rock !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*WOW! Brazil via Rich...those pics are way 2 Kewl*

Rich,

Man thanks for posting up all these pics. Loved them all.

Jeeps and VWs are great & all the different stuff was interesting as well.

Never seen a sort VW bus like that before.

Some other real different stuff....you did good! Vacations are alot of fun and you got to see a car show to boot...Lucky. 

Bob...Breathing fresh air in all the time now...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Rich, see any Tycos?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Always interesting to see stuff elsewhere in the world that you'd never get to see here. Thanks, Rich!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for sharing the pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Rich, see any Tycos?


I am sad to report that Brasil has missed the joys and affordability of racing Tycos.  And Im stuck in the middle with nothing to race.

Rich "I'd rather be racing Tycos" Kong


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow what a bunch of crapwagons 

Glad I live in the USA. Seeing those pics will make me appreciate every beat up Camaro on the road.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL!! I cant say that out loud here, but YEAH. LOL

One like this?








I thought it was in the show until this guy got in it and drove off. All the modern stuff is small cars. It´s a tuners heaven if you like small cars. From what I´ve seen just in this city, I would say the late model brands run in this order... VW, Fiat, Ford, Chevy, Peugot, Citroen, Renault, Mercedes, Toyota, Honda, Kia, and somewhere way in the back, Chrysler. That´s just by the numbers I´ve observed in passenger cars. Trucks and rigs are a whole different deal. Okay, since you asked, Commercial trucks would be VW, Scania, Mercedes, and Ford. That's the run down, now, I have a some pics of the tuners from the car show, if yall want to see em, but, being that I'm old school, I just really dont get into the tuner stuff.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Be sure and look BOTH ways before you step off the curb.*

These Brazilian drivers are *CRAZY*!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> These Brazilian drivers are *CRAZY*!!!!!!!!


OUCH !!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Flying AA today, see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

From last year. Enjoy.


----------

